# What kind of duck.



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks like a gadwall to me


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Gadwall


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

johnsona said:


> Gadwall


Yep that's what it is... surprising to see how immature it is this late into the year. It must have really hatched late.

That color brown plus black on the coverts combined with a white speculum was the key factor in the identification... then if you also look close, you'll see speckeled/mottled feathers on the shoulders around to the front of the upper chest.

Ryan


----------



## die_hard_hunter (Nov 14, 2006)

Gadwall be my guess


----------



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I got one more for you guys. The pic is not the greatest but its all I have. What are the two ducks on the left. Hens?


----------



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)

I think I may have found my answer. Are they hen Gadwalls?


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

They look like hen gadwalls to me!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes they both look like immature gadwalls.... although I can't be certain on the second to the left one...

When you submit a pic to ID a duck, you need to always clearly show the wing, and head.

Being able to see the wing colors, in combination with the shape of the head, color of the bill, and feathers is the way I'm able to accurately identify a bird via a pic.

Ryan


----------



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah the pic is not to good. I forgot to take a good one to get them ID.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Gadwall, The Gaddy in the middle is a drake you can tell by the dark bill the hen has an orange bill. Courtesy of Delta Waterfowl's website.
Identification

A medium sized dabbling duck, gadwalls lack any brilliant colorization. Though drab, on closer examination their coloring could be considered eye-catching.

Drakes are a gray brown with a white abdomen and black rump and undertail coverts. They sport a white speculum that distinguishes them in flight from other ducks, along with a bit of black and chestnut on their wings. Their head and neck are a lighter gray brown than the body and wings. Other distinguishing features include a slate blue bill and yellow legs.

At a quick glance, gadwall hens resemble other brown female ducks, except they have a distinctive orange yellow bill with gray black spots and a white speculum. Hens are a buffy tan as opposed to the males gray brown with little difference in shading between the head, neck and body. They have little, if any, chestnut color, unlike the drakes.


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

yea they look like Gadwalls...also nice Greenie


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

TEALMAN said:


> Gadwall, The Gaddy in the middle is a drake you can tell by the dark bill the hen has an orange bill. Courtesy of Delta Waterfowl's website.
> 
> They are Hen Gadwalls, except for the Drake mallard.Its hard to tell from the pic because of the shadow, but all are hens.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Imature drake Gadwells will also have the some orange on their bills!


----------



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)

1 looks like a drake and the other 2 hens. I like the look of the drake. It was a fun bird to shoot.


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

The one next to the mallard looks like a drake to me.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree, I think the one next to the mallard is a drake.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

How did you get these pictures to show up. I have a pic of a banded bluebill with a blinder on the bill that i would like people to see but I can't fiugre out how to post the pic. Thanks


----------



## Lord Of War (Aug 7, 2006)

I uploaded them on to www.photobucketcom.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I agree...The one next to the Mallard is a drake. Hen Gadwells don't get that grey feather pattern like the drakes. That bird is starting to feather out!


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks to me like you have 2 gadwall hens on the laft and a gadwall drake next to the mallard. The white on the wings is a dead lock that they are either gadwalls or widgeon (and we all know they are not widgeon)


----------

